# Guitar Tablature Generator Software



## AmigoCastor

Hi, I am looking for a software that can read a mp3 and generate from there the corresponding tablature automatically, perhaps not the whole song but specific section.

Do you know any software that can do that??

I found some software that can read an existing tablature and it can play it .... but I am looking for something that could generate that tablature.

I hope you can help me on this...

Thanks,

Mario.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I wish you good luck on that one! I never heard before about that kind of software! Maybe in my dreams but never in the real world!


----------



## sysexguy

I want a machine that folds laundry :smile:

If you have a monophonic source ie. just the guitar alone, playing single notes, there are programs Logic for one, that can generate a midi file which can then be converted into notation and/or tab.

Just about everything is available tabed, seems like a lot of work.

Andy


----------



## Maxer

Pretty tall order! The software would have to be intelligent enough to be able to successfully differentiate the guitar frequencies from everything else, then isolate and convert it. I expect that would require some powerful computing - some fairly specialized software in combination with serious processor muscle. I'm guessing the programmers would have to build in some fairly broad tolerances, considering how many ways you can treat a guitar signal in terms of processing/tweaking/filtering, etc. I'm not sure but I'm betting it would be tough for the software to refrain from accidentally including stuff like keyboard-generated sounds.

In short, though I don't think it unreasonable to expect this kind of software somewhere down the road one day, I very much doubt it could be done cheaply right now.


----------



## zontar

sysexguy said:


> If you have a monophonic source ie. just the guitar alone, playing single notes, there are programs Logic for one, that can generate a midi file which can then be converted into notation and/or tab.


I've heard of that sort of software, and I'd like to try it by playing odd stuff, but if there was an affordable one of the sort asked about, I'd get it.


----------



## guitarmusiczone

I think for now ..theres no software that can identify and convert into tab just the guitar parts the closest to what you want now is the d accord ichords ver 2 software that extract the guitar chords in a song ,for now its either transcribe it yourself or search for tabs on line!!:rockon:

heres the link >>http://enewschannels.com/2007/05/25/enc1355_232108.php


----------



## Hamm Guitars

http://www.perfectscripts.com/detailed/guitar-note-recognizer.html

I have no idea if it works or not, I came across it looking for another script.


----------

